# Fishing Partner with Boat or without



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

I live in Sugar Land and have a 16 Baby Cat boat. I like to fish East and West bay and jetty on calm days. I fish mostly Saturdays.

I keep my boat in my house garage. I am looking for one or two people that can come to my house help me get the boat ready, share expenses 

and cleaning duties. If you have a boat and looking for fishing partners please let me know too.

No smoking or drinking while on the boat please.

832-818-2152 or [email protected]

Thanks,
Mohammad


----------



## Capt. Overkill (Jun 21, 2013)

PM and txt sent.


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

*MTek correct Cell # 832-818-2150*

MTek correct Cell # 832-818-2150


----------

